# 5 star stabilizer by kudlacek



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

Just had the opportunity recently to try the stabilizer by Don Kudlacek. I had heard good things about 'em, but was a bit skeptical. After all, everbody makes promises.....but I gotta say this one delivered pretty nicely. I stuck it on an old skool wheel bow noted for it's...ahem...noisiness(we shall NOT mention brands). Prior groups were shameful and the bow was noisy, even after broadhead tuning. I put on the new quick disconnect(which uses a new proprietary rubber---and that ALONE helped alot----and shot some of the nicest groups you could wish for, all almost silently. The thing sucked up vibration like a sponge and reduced group size dramatically. NOW----and I SAY THIS OPENLY, i AM A STAFF SHOOTER FOR BTU ARCHERY which is a sister company to Genesis Archery so you know I am not sneaking a review in on you. If you are interested in a stabilizer that does all the comapny which makes 'em claim, then try hitting the site...www.genesisarchery.com


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Don has some of the best custom built stabilizers on the market, he has been playing with a few more ideas and came across a neat little device that dampens and moves vibration out of the system. Reduces vibration and sound dramatically from what I have been told....................mine is on the way!:darkbeer:

Bob


----------

